

[Infographic] Apple’s HealthKit vs. Google Fit - jason_wang
http://truevault.com/blog/apple-healthkit-vs-google-fit-infographic.html#.VD_sLdTF9Ns

======
morganb180
Related: [http://info.activeintime.com/news/2014/10/8/say-hello-to-
hea...](http://info.activeintime.com/news/2014/10/8/say-hello-to-healthkit)

